# 42 9n problems



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been working on my 42 9n its been setting for a while so i knew it had some bugs i should have them all worked out but ??? I have changed the points and condenser, coil, rotor button,plugs and wiresand distributor cap. she fired up and ran but would not throttle up so i bought a new carb and put it on and now it still does the same thing. when you start up shes smooth but when it gets throttle shes rough idleing. ive adjusted on it but still not right can anyone help i dont know what else to change thanks for any help,Jon


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds like you may still have a carb problem or possibly something not right with the governor.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

It could be the firing order..1243...Check your plug wires..
Report back what you find.


----------



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

firing orded is correct anymore ideas? im all out


----------

